# Monaco parking



## sydnsue (Mar 12, 2017)

We are looking for parking in Monaco and found a reference to a car park for motorhomes in Fontville, but looking at it in streetview, it is an underground car park. There is a motorhome parking sign at the entrance but the headroom looks low. Has anyone been to this car park? Is it suitable for a coachbuilt of 2.8m height?
Failing that, does anyone know of a nearby aire or site within walking distance of the harbour?


----------



## TJBi (Mar 12, 2017)

sydnsue said:


> We are looking for parking in Monaco and found a reference to a car park for motorhomes in Fontville, but looking at it in streetview, it is an underground car park. There is a motorhome parking sign at the entrance but the headroom looks low. Has anyone been to this car park? Is it suitable for a coachbuilt of 2.8m height?
> Failing that, does anyone know of a nearby aire or site within walking distance of the harbour?



There's this, which shows a height restriction of 3.40 metres: http://www.******************/fr/mo...7/aire-de-camping-car-parking-des-ecoles.aspx

And this info:
"■ BY CAMPING-CAR
Although it is possible to access the Principality by camping-car, this means of transport is not the most appropriate. Parking is prohibited on the public highway. Only the Parking des Ecoles (tel.: +377 98 98 81 83) in the Fontvieille district can accommodate this type of vehicle, in limited numbers and access is only possible outside of major events. It is advisable to arrive before 10am in order to find a space. It is possible to reserve in advance in writing to the public car parks department:
Service des Parkings Publics
24, rue du Gabian
98000 Monaco"
found in http://static.monte-carlo.mc/documentation/Brochure_SeDeplacer_EN.pdf


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 12, 2017)

I did a good few deliveries into Monaco last year and the place is quite tightly packed with narrow roads which aren't designed for the feint hearted. It would probably pay to find somewhere to park up and use public transport having first taken out a mortgage to pay for lunch.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 12, 2017)

Back in 2003, someone reported having parked in France, just over the border from the above car/motorhome park (and accessible only via Monaco!):

Google Maps
43.722955, 7.410803

Monaco

Unfortunately, motorhomes have been prohibited in this car park since 2009: Google Maps
Might, however, be worth exploring other options nearby if you want somewhere to overnight.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 12, 2017)

The only AIRES there are millionaires and the pricing policy reflects that in everything that happens there.  I would not take a highish vehicle into a place that gives a lowish limit as they are bound to be wrong.


----------



## sydnsue (Mar 12, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Back in 2003, someone reported having parked in France, just over the border from the above car/motorhome park (and accessible only via Monaco!):
> 
> Google Maps
> 43.722955, 7.410803
> ...



That's a pity. It looks ideal for a few hours.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2017)

*Maybe*

Just hire a helicopter !!!!
Lots of them available.
Or ask any F1 driver !

But seriously only sensible to use public transport...but from where ?

Suggest some of the residents are indeed Grand Prix(s)

The film is "Monte Carlo or bust"
Go to the Casino "Monte Carlo AND bust"


----------



## alcam (Mar 13, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I did a good few deliveries into Monaco last year and the place is quite tightly packed with narrow roads which aren't designed for the feint hearted. It would probably pay to find somewhere to park up and use public transport having first taken out a mortgage to pay for lunch.



Did have a very reasonable lunch there a few years ago . Back street bistro , 3 courses ,  similar to the deals you get all over France . Can't remember price but certainly less than €10 . Starter and main were excellent , i ordered fruit salad for dessert . Fruit salad i got , straight from the tin . Libby's finest


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2017)

Monaco was a nightmare on a scooter when we went in 2015 so you would really find it frustrating in a motorhome I would imagine.  We did that entire area over a couple of months from Monaco right down to Marseilles.  and from Nice to Monaco it gets very busy and parking is at a premium and Aires are pretty much non existent anywhere between Nice and Monaco.  What most people do I think is find somewhere way down the coast and use public transport.  We have a scooter but I gather the bus and trains are good.

The best thing I thought about Monaco was the view from the high road Corniche above it when you leave.


----------

